# Cities, Towns, Villages around Barcelona



## thewillmcmill (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello all!

In about a year’s time, I will be moving to Barcelona in order to teach English. I am extremely excited as Catalunya has always been on my list to travel to and now I have the opportunity to live there! But, after noticing the increase in rent in Barcelona, I have been trying to find somewhere in the area to live.

I have looked at Tarragona as a possibility and, as of now, find it a good place to live. It’s at my limit for a commute (1 hour, preferably by train) and fits all of my needs. But does anyone here have any suggestions for other cities or towns to look at?

Language isn’t an issue for me as I speak Spanish and have a good base knowledge of Català (I will be studying it through a visa program aswell). I like both the city life and a more calm life, so moving to a smaller village like Sant Sadurní d’Anoia is not a problem for me. In fact, I’d truly love it! Living in a new place is about learning and appreciating the language and culture of where one is moving to, so moving to a smaller town is always the perfect place to do that. The only criteria are that I can rent a place to live and that there is public transportation to Barcelona.

Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions!


----------

